# I'm on the run from the police



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

I stabbed mydad twice when we got into an argument h idont kno wht to do, I ran away from home ididnnt mean it at all IM SO FUCKED


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jun 5, 2020)

Postmaxxing from the gas station?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Postmaxxing from the gas station?


Using 4g and I’m running now I don kn where to go I’m so scared I might jump off a clkff


----------



## BigBiceps (Jun 5, 2020)

I gotchu fam


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 5, 2020)

FBI TRACKS UR LOCATION AFTER FINDING THIS POST
BEEP BOOP BEEP BOOP


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 5, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Using 4g and I’m running now I don kn where to go I’m so scared I might jump off a clkff


take a video or cope


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Jun 5, 2020)

*vid or larp faggot*


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ioan said:


> *vid or larp faggot*


I’m on the bus nowgoing to a famous cliff to jump off


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Jun 5, 2020)

Autismposting


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Jun 5, 2020)

And what happened to your sister with the big tits


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Jun 5, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I’m on the bus nowgoing to a famous cliff to jump off



Don't bro, just go ER and sex some JB instead.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jun 5, 2020)

@balding17yomanletcel made this thread already


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jun 5, 2020)

Did your dad die


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Jun 5, 2020)

I knew you guys had problems, wtf


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Did your dad die


I got him in the shoulder or somewhere around therehe won’t die Im100 percent sure but im gonna go to fcing jail if I don’t die now


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Jun 5, 2020)

Larps me


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

LayDownAndCope said:


> Larps me


It’s not larp I swear but who cares fuck u ducking bitch I hope you die
IM SSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUUUUUUUCKING FUCKEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 5, 2020)

You can come by my home, you have to pay me 500 euros in advance and be in Europe. Further things can be negotiated.

Also i wont take you in if you are one of the following

>jewish
>shia muslim
>Syrian
>east african
>Asian
>below 5'8 (i cant have people rumoring im dating a lesbian)
>indian (if you come here and you are indian i will literally stab you myself)

Thats about it, hit me up if you want to come


----------



## Chad1212 (Jun 5, 2020)

Post pics or larp


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> You can come by my home, you have to pay me 500 euros in advance and be in Europe. Further things can be negotiated.
> 
> Also i wont take you in if you are one of the following
> 
> ...


arent you morrocan?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 5, 2020)

come here nigga I will fuck you up for stabbing your dad


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jun 5, 2020)

what the fuck


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 5, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> arent you morrocan?


Not really sure what that has to do with anything


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 5, 2020)

*PICS OR YOU'RE LYING *


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> Not really sure what that has to do with anything


arent morrocans muslim


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 5, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> arent morrocans muslim


I am a sunni muslim (believes in the true prophet Mohammed pbuh), i will never associate myself with dirty shia muslims who smash bottles on their head untill they bleed.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> You can come by my home, you have to pay me 500 euros in advance and be in Europe. Further things can be negotiated.
> 
> Also i wont take you in if you are one of the following
> 
> ...


I don’t live in Europe and I have no one to go to now. I’m going to a cliff on a bus now. Should I rope or give myself in and face the consequences. I’ll do what u say.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 5, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I don’t live in Europe and I have no one to go to now. I’m going to a cliff on a bus now. Should I rope or give myself in and face the consequences. I’ll do what u say.


I aint gonna tell you what you need to do as i will not be associated with you if you do suicide.

But if i was in your shoes tho


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> I aint gonna tell you what you need to do as i will not be associated with you if you do suicide.
> 
> But if i was in your shoes tho


Ok I’ll do that then


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jun 5, 2020)

*How old are you, @TraumatisedOgre *


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *How old are you, @TraumatisedOgre *


18 what does this have to do with anything?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> I am a sunni muslim (believes in the true prophet Mohammed pbuh), i will never associate myself with dirty shia muslims who smash bottles on their head untill they bleed.


jij bent zeker zon vieze marrokaan die fietsen steelt


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jun 5, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> 18 what does this have to do with anything?


*Where do you live brother?*


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *Where do you live brother?*


England


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jun 5, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> England


Which county jfl


----------



## OverForMe (Jun 5, 2020)

Going to jail will Make you ascend status wise
Girls prefer inmates


----------



## toth77 (Jun 5, 2020)

why would you stab your dad tho?


----------



## OverForMe (Jun 5, 2020)

Make sure you lift and do some tatoos in jail so you come out ascended
The diet will make you lean too
Damn thats a blessing for incels


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Jun 5, 2020)

Damn


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 5, 2020)

OP do not jump off that fucking cliff.

Talk to me bro how old are you?

Do not jump off that fucking cliff.

If you are under 18 you will be fine they will just charge you for mental health or some shit and you'll be just fine bro.

Do not jump off that fucking cliff OP.


----------



## OverForMe (Jun 5, 2020)

Native said:


> OP do not jump off that fucking cliff.
> 
> Talk to me bro how old are you?
> 
> Do not jump off that fucking cliff.


lol what a cuck
OP better go to jail and ascend not die like a pussy for some stabbing and go to hell


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Jun 5, 2020)

Native said:


> OP do not jump off that fucking cliff.
> 
> Talk to me bro how old are you?
> 
> ...


Yea don’t do it


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 5, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> jij bent zeker zon vieze marrokaan die fietsen steelt


Ik ben een marokkaan die je moeder haar billen volpompt met sperma, kneus.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> Ik ben een marokkaan die je moeder haar billen volpompt met sperma, kneus.


srry niffo ik zal niet stoer doen want anders haal je je neef wahid met kniffi op zak


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Jun 5, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> And what happened to your sister with the big tits


@TraumatisedOgre ?


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Jun 5, 2020)

Native said:


> OP do not jump off that fucking cliff.
> 
> Talk to me bro how old are you?
> 
> ...


You think he's serious?


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 5, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> srry niffo ik zal niet stoer doen want anders haal je je neef wahid met kniffi op zak


Je zit hier kapot grappig te doen maar jij bent zo een type die gaat huilen wnnr een marokkaan je tanden in slaat nadat je hem hebt uitgedaagd (wat je normaal toch niet doet, je loopt waarschijnlijk de andere kant van de straat op wnnr je eentje ziet.) en vervolgens PVV gaat stemmen.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> Je zit hier kapot grappig te doen maar jij bent zo een type die gaat huilen wnnr een marokkaan je tanden in slaat nadat je hem hebt uitgedaagd (wat je normaal toch niet doet, je loopt waarschijnlijk de andere kant van de straat op wnnr je eentje ziet.) en vervolgens PVV gaat stemmen.


lol ik stem geen PVV maar het zegt genoeg over jou volk dat er een partij is wiens zijn enige doel is om jullie eruit te zetten


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 5, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> lol ik stem geen PVV maar het zegt genoeg over jou volk dat er een partij is wiens zijn enige doel is om jullie eruit te zetten


Je zei in een andere thread dat je voor PVV zou stemmen, laten we niet liegen ouwe. Je gaf meerdere redenen waarom je voor hun zou stemmen.

Het is niet verbazend dat de meeste PVV stemmers, typische oude/middleaged boeren zijn die geloven dat een israeli jood hun zou helpen en niet eens in contact komen met marokkanen. Elke 10 jaar komt er een nieuwe partij die een groep kiest om te haten. Het waren eerst surinamers dan molukkers dan polen en nu is het toevallig marokkanen. Over een paar jaar weer een andere groep.

Meeste jonge mensen die de shit zeggen dat jij zegt zijn kinderen die door marokkanen zijn gepest in de middelbare en basisschool. Ik heb letterlijk 0 chille mensen ontmoet die marokkanen haat hebben of problemen met hun hebben.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> Je zei in een andere thread dat je voor PVV zou stemmen, laten we niet liegen ouwe. Je gaf meerdere redenen waarom je voor hun zou stemmen.
> 
> Het is niet verbazend dat de meeste PVV stemmers, typische oude/middleaged boeren zijn die geloven dat een israeli jood hun zou helpen en niet eens in contact komen met marokkanen. Elke 10 jaar komt er een nieuwe partij die een groep kiest om te haten. Het waren eerst surinamers dan molukkers dan polen en nu is het toevallig marokkanen. Over een paar jaar weer een andere groep.
> 
> Meeste jonge mensen die de shit zeggen dat jij zegt zijn kinderen die door marokkanen zijn gepest in de middelbare en basisschool. Ik heb letterlijk 0 chille mensen ontmoet die marokkanen haat hebben of problemen met hun hebben.


zoek terug ik heb nooit gezecht pvv maar fvd


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 5, 2020)

Why would you stab your dad


----------



## Nisse (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes officer this one right here ☝️


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> Je zei in een andere thread dat je voor PVV zou stemmen, laten we niet liegen ouwe. Je gaf meerdere redenen waarom je voor hun zou stemmen.
> 
> Het is niet verbazend dat de meeste PVV stemmers, typische oude/middleaged boeren zijn die geloven dat een israeli jood hun zou helpen en niet eens in contact komen met marokkanen. Elke 10 jaar komt er een nieuwe partij die een groep kiest om te haten. Het waren eerst surinamers dan molukkers dan polen en nu is het toevallig marokkanen. Over een paar jaar weer een andere groep.
> 
> Meeste jonge mensen die de shit zeggen dat jij zegt zijn kinderen die door marokkanen zijn gepest in de middelbare en basisschool. Ik heb letterlijk 0 chille mensen ontmoet die marokkanen haat hebben of problemen met hun hebben.


komt omdat je marrokaan bent maar geloof me achter je rug om praten de meeste hollanders troep over marrokanen nou ik haat geen marrokanen geloof me ik heb marrokaanse vrienden maar sommige kunnen zich niet gedragen


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> >east african


HUH? WHATS UR PROBLEM?


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 5, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> zoek terug ik heb nooit gezecht pvv maar fvd


Poteto potato, meeste FVD stemmers zijn ex-pvv stemmers die gwn niet direct een racist genoemd willen worden. Al ben ik het eens met sommige standpunten van de FVD, je moet toegeven dat dit door vele zo word gezien.


Latebloomer10 said:


> komt omdat je marrokaan bent maar geloof me achter je rug om praten de meeste hollanders troep over marrokanen nou ik haat geen marrokanen geloof me ik heb marrokaanse vrienden maar sommige kunnen zich niet gedragen


slaat nergens op dat een heel volk op word geschijt terwijl mensen hun lekker wel als vrienden willen hebben. Rare shit hoe jij mij een vieze marokkaan noemt maar alsnog marokkaanse vrienden hebt. Laat al een beetje zien hoe je over hun denkt. Zal verbaasd zijn als je dit soort dingen tegen jou vrienden zou zeggen en hun nogsteeds bevriend met je zijn.

Ik weet van mezelf dat mijn vrienden geen problemen hebben met marokkanen al is het van hun gezin of hun als persoon. Ik ben daar heel selectief in.


----------



## Chad1212 (Jun 5, 2020)

*OP IS DEAD
PRESS F TO PAY RESPECT*


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> Poteto potato, meeste FVD stemmers zijn ex-pvv stemmers die gwn niet direct een racist genoemd willen worden. Al ben ik het eens met sommige standpunten van de FVD, je moet toegeven dat dit door vele zo word gezien.
> 
> slaat nergens op dat een heel volk op word geschijt terwijl mensen hun lekker wel als vrienden willen hebben. Rare shit hoe jij mij een vieze marokkaan noemt maar alsnog marokkaanse vrienden hebt. Laat al een beetje zien hoe je over hun denkt. Zal verbaasd zijn als je dit soort dingen tegen jou vrienden zou zeggen en hun nogsteeds bevriend met je zijn.
> 
> Ik weet van mezelf dat mijn vrienden geen problemen hebben met marokkanen al is het van hun gezin of hun als persoon. Ik ben daar heel selectief in.


ja ik kan dat gwn zeggen omdat het niets persoonlijks is. kijk naar de statistieken marrokanen zijn het vaakst betrokken bij misdaad. dan zou er toch ergens in de opvoeding iets misgaan?


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 5, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *OP IS DEAD
> PRESS F TO PAY RESPECT*


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 5, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> ja ik kan dat gwn zeggen omdat het niets persoonlijks is. kijk naar de statistieken marrokanen zijn het vaakst betrokken bij misdaad. dan zou er toch ergens in de opvoeding iets misgaan?


Als je je vrienden een vieze marokkaan noemt alleen omdat ze daarvandaan komen ben je gwn een racist. Dat is wat er door je hoofd speelt, ookal ben je er niet bewust van.

Als je 100 duizen ongeschoolde marokkanen van een berg regio haalt met oude culturen en allemaal in specifieke wijken gooit (waar ze alleen contact met elkaar hebben en geen enkele andere cultuur) gaan die kinderen natuurlijk opgroeien met diezelfde gedachtengang. Dit is ook de reden waarom zulke marokkanen in rotterdam / amsterdam nogsteeds met een accent spreken. Ook hebben ze allemaal tantoe lagen inkomens omdat iedereen zijn ouders een arbeider is. Dit is ook waarom er zoveel criminaliteit gebeurt.

Nederland brengt mensen van een andere land en pluren ze allemaal op een gebied met lage inkomens en zijn verbaasd wanneer ze nogsteeds niet geïntergreerd zijn en criminaliteit plegen. Als je met buitenlanders praat in andere steden en/of dorpjes zijn ze meestal veel hoger opgeleid en geassimileerd, waarschijnlijk ook wrm jij kan omgaan met jou marokkaanse vrienden.


----------



## Pretty (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> Poteto potato, meeste FVD stemmers zijn ex-pvv stemmers die gwn niet direct een racist genoemd willen worden. Al ben ik het eens met sommige standpunten van de FVD, je moet toegeven dat dit door vele zo word gezien.
> 
> slaat nergens op dat een heel volk op word geschijt terwijl mensen hun lekker wel als vrienden willen hebben. Rare shit hoe jij mij een vieze marokkaan noemt maar alsnog marokkaanse vrienden hebt. Laat al een beetje zien hoe je over hun denkt. Zal verbaasd zijn als je dit soort dingen tegen jou vrienden zou zeggen en hun nogsteeds bevriend met je zijn.
> 
> Ik weet van mezelf dat mijn vrienden geen problemen hebben met marokkanen al is het van hun gezin of hun als persoon. Ik ben daar heel selectief in.


Ich bin adolt I’m za nazi nein niggers und jews


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jun 5, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> You think he's serious?


it sounds convincing


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Yes officer this one right here ☝
> View attachment 446131


----------



## Nisse (Jun 5, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 446198


Ive never touched reddit


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2020)

Native said:


> OP do not jump off that fucking cliff.
> 
> Talk to me bro how old are you?
> 
> ...


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 5, 2020)

@TraumarisedGoER


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (Jun 5, 2020)

Just go where the protestors are. Join the anarchists, it’s your only chance now and i think you are a minority right? If so then you can easiky get in.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jun 5, 2020)

Why would you stab your own father retard


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jun 5, 2020)

Larp


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nobody here knows how scary it is having nowhere to go and getting into arguments with your parents.

OP please answer I had to go through crazy shit as a youngcel too.


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Jun 5, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> it sounds convincing


You're saying we're witnessing someone that stabbed his father and wanted by the police in an internet forum ? Shit is wild


Blackmannnns said:


> Ich bin adolt I’m za nazi nein niggers und jews


Yo translate what he's saying


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 5, 2020)

Native said:


> Nobody here knows how scary it is having nowhere to go and getting into arguments with your parents.
> 
> OP please answer I had to go through crazy shit as a youngcel too.


Legit my dad once kicked me out and called the cops and told them I was beating my mom so the cops went looking for me


----------



## jodanielle (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 5, 2020)

Roped?


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 5, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Legit my dad once kicked me out and called the cops and told them I was beating my mom so the cops went looking for me


my dad beat me bloody and hid me in the basement
as a kid to heal and i didn't run away because i was too unaware to realize what was going on as a kid.

also had the cops called on my over 5 times.

also been kicked out countless times, once in a hurricane I was walking through the woods barefoot, that was terrifying.


OP if you need some money for some food I will cashapp you money for food as long as you go back home

Do not jump off a cliff it will be ok bro I know how scary it is


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 5, 2020)

Native said:


> my dad beat me bloody and hid me in the basement
> as a kid to heal and i didn't run away because i was too unaware to realize what was going on as a kid.
> 
> also had the cops called on my over 5 times.
> ...


Wow bro. I’ve had a few nights in the woods but you win on the intensity level. Luckily my dad is a bitch boy so it never got very physical.

And op. Even if your parents are cunts and you’re ugly people are good to each other. I’m pretty low tier normie and guess what? My parents kicked me out 1-2 weeks ago and ever since I’ve been living in the basement of a guy who picked me up hitchhiking when I had no clue where to go. Either go home, or get out of the city to find good people


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jun 5, 2020)

Native said:


> my dad beat me bloody and hid me in the basement
> as a kid to heal and i didn't run away because i was too unaware to realize what was going on as a kid.
> 
> also had the cops called on my over 5 times.
> ...


Don't know if this is bad or good tbh, at least you are hardened and learn to be independent. My parents love me so much and would die for me, i seriously don't know how to cope when i see them age every year more and more


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2020)

Native said:


> Do not jump off a cliff it will be ok bro I know how scary it is


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 5, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Don't know if this is bad or good tbh, at least you are hardened and learn to be independent. My parents love me so much and would die for me, i seriously don't know how to cope when i see them age every year more and more


yeah im independent i do everything by myself because i don't have any family at all. 

i do EVERYTHING myself. 

it doesn't make you hardened though, it makes you terribly, terribly depressed. I often just start crying at work thinking about the years and years of absolute misery I experienced everyday as a kid. 

I am absolutely disconnected emotionally from people though. I have almost no mercy on normies since their lives are infinitely easier than mine. I just feel for OP because I know how scary it is.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 5, 2020)

Native said:


> yeah im independent i do everything by myself because i don't have any family at all.
> 
> i do EVERYTHING myself.
> 
> ...


I feel you. As if lookism weren’t bad enough some parents go and socially+emotionally stunt their kids.


----------



## Deleted member 4856 (Jun 5, 2020)

I want to do the same tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 5, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I feel you. As if lookism weren’t bad enough some parents go and socially+emotionally stunt their kids.


yeah and i will never, ever forget my childhood. my dad ruined my face so my eyebrows and eyes are assymetrical, as well as a deviated septum so my nose is crooked. 

it's my main failo too, assymetry. 

it's brutal because it's not in my genetics, my dad ruined my life.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 5, 2020)

Native said:


> yeah and i will never, ever forget my childhood. my dad ruined my face so my eyebrows and eyes are assymetrical, as well as a deviated septum so my nose is crooked.
> 
> it's my main failo too, assymetry.
> 
> it's brutal because it's not in my genetics, my dad ruined my life.


Fuck dude he really whooped you. What a fuckin cunt nigger bitch. Some people man


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 5, 2020)

Go er first atleast


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> >east african


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Jun 5, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> Roped?


Roped.


----------



## lookismfugee (Jun 5, 2020)

ruthless rotters dot me


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 5, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> Roped.


How do you know


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

*This whole thread was larp
*​*Didn't actually think anyone would take it seriously when I went to sleep and expected people to call me out but instead some people are taking this seriously due to personal experiences and I apologize. I only meant this as a joke, nothing else, some action to stop .me from being so dead*

*FBI, mods, THERE'S NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT, FEEL FREE TO DELETE THIS THREAD*


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 446325


*NOT NOW RITTY*


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 5, 2020)

jail isn't too bad, you'll get a bad boy halo bro


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 5, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> *This whole thread was larp*​*Didn't actually think anyone would take it seriously when I went to sleep and expected people to call me out but instead some people are taking this seriously due to personal experiences and I apologize. I only meant this as a joke, nothing else, some action to stop .me from being so dead
> 
> FBI, mods, THERE'S NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT, FEEL FREE TO DELETE THIS THREAD*


                                          



die slow motherfucker

i will never help another person ever again

i will allow homeless people to starve in front of me because of you

back to being selfish, fuck you you ethnic shitstain


----------



## Spartacus1- (Jun 5, 2020)

@Native if your intent was really genuine then you may have restored some of my faith in humanity. 



Spoiler



Op shit thread kys


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jun 5, 2020)

lmao why would this be true

Just think for a second some guy on the run from the police after stabbing his dad decide to post a thread on looksmax.me

straight tism


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

Native said:


> die slow motherfucker
> 
> i will never help another person ever again
> 
> ...


It was a good larp you gotta admit


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 5, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> It was a good larp you gotta admit


"hehehe me pretend to need help"


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

Native said:


> "hehehe me pretend to need help"











My sister has big tits


I love looking at them and watching them jiggle in her pyjamas that have lollies on them. They’re probably C’s by now and it makes me so hard seeing the outline of them and imagining myself playing with and sucking them. I want to tittyfuck her so hard cause it’s taboo and would be hot af. I...




looksmax.org





Shouldn't have fallen for it after this larp thread


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 5, 2020)

Guys it’s his dad. He killed ogre and hacked his account


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

I caged hard at this thread, good job OP.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Guys it’s his dad. He killed ogre and hacked his account


Plot twist?


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jun 5, 2020)

If you ever go to prison. Don't pick the soap!


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> If you ever go to prison. Don't pick the soap!


Over for prisoncels


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jun 5, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I stabbed mydad twice when we got into an argument h idont kno wht to do, I ran away from home ididnnt mean it at all IM SO FUCKED


If this is real I beg you to at least stab some stacies or a chad
(you could rapemaxx tbh instead of killing yourself)


----------



## ovosoundszn (Jun 5, 2020)

lmao


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 5, 2020)

With people on this site I have a hard time figuring out wheter they’re actually unwell enough to do stuff like this or are just making some shitpost instigated by their severe autism. In this case I’m more inclined to believe it’s the latter.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> With people on this site I have a hard time figuring out wheter they’re actually unwell enough to do stuff like this or are just making some shitpost instigated by their severe autism. In this case I’m more inclined to believe it’s the latter.


You guessed right


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 5, 2020)

LARPS.ME


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> LARPS.ME


You:

Larps me cause you’re not subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Jun 5, 2020)

It’s ok bro I got a place u can lay low for a while, just give me your location and if you have any weapons or sharp objects on you currently


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 5, 2020)

Kill all police


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 5, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> You:
> 
> Larps me cause you’re not subhuman


What’s that supposed to mean?


----------



## honky (Jun 5, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 446198


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 5, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> literally dn care
> 
> subhuman stabbings happen everyday
> 
> ...


Don't care cause I got 100's of replies


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> and you’ve officially ruined every crumb of credibility that any of your shit threads would have had. worth it?


Lmao cuck op btfo


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 5, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> lmao why would this be true
> 
> Just think for a second some guy on the run from the police after stabbing his dad decide to post a thread on looksmax.me
> 
> straight tism


He needs to know if he's a 5.555554537 or 5.621132154 PSL.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> It was a good larp you gotta admit


t. dime-store ImprovLoser
.


----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Jun 6, 2020)

Das crazy bumo


----------

